
Go Package – Go Fuck Yourself - sergiotapia
https://github.com/adamryman/go-fuck-yourself
======
znpy
This is GOLD.

I'm looking forward to use it when i have unused imports, that thing has been
annoying me since day zero woth go.

Sometimes i just want to try/test stuff, it's fine if there are unused imports
(or variables declared and not used)

